# Solar on a trailer?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Seems like I've seen this somewhere in the past. I'm considering putting solar panels and batteries on a customized utility trailer. Then I'd run a line to the cabin. Small cabin so not a huge amount of panels. 
Batteries would be protected from the elements. I know that the batteries don't like cold. How about heat if they are well ventilated and shaded?
Any reason this is not a good idea? 
The cabin is movable and I want the power system to be as well. I'd rather the batteries are outside as the cabin is pretty small.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Sure why not a small system could ride on a trailer ..
battery’s are fine in the cold you louse some capacity at lower temps .
Heat will shorten battery life above 77o


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## BobbyD (Jul 1, 2020)

I think you would be better off just buying a couple more panels and point them at the sun at 1:00.Going out and moving the trailer to follow the sun would get old.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

No reason a trailer wouldn't work, but why not save the expense and hassle? Mount the panels on the cabin roof, and build a small battery box on an outside wall.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

backwoodsman7 said:


> No reason a trailer wouldn't work, but why not save the expense and hassle? Mount the panels on the cabin roof, and build a small battery box on an outside wall.


For the reason stated. I want it to be portable. The cabin is a shipping container so it is more easily moveable without attachments. It's also more successfully camouflaged as a regular storage container without things attached 😉
I can store the trailer at a friend's when I'm out of town/country. Doubt many people would ever discover where it's hidden but I do get trespassing hunters sometimes. 
I left the gate open once and here came a truck driving in. After I asked what they were doing they said they thought they might go hunting and we're checking it out🤦‍♀️


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

We have a solar system on our trailer. Here's a link to it...
Our off-grid trailer solar system

We've since added 3 more solar panels, another 100-amp battery and Cerbo GX to be able to monitor the system remotely.

It would be cheaper to setup a standalone solar array and run your cable from that. But if you want mobile I like Alice's post too.


----------

